# Moving to Frankfurt



## Oltig (Jan 26, 2021)

Hello friends,

I had an interview with a company based in Frankfurt recently and its seems they will make an offer. I have been there before as a turist but dont have a clue on basic but essential topic such , where can find house to rent , furnitured or without furniture as usual.The fees regarding the rent etc. More than interested if there is any serious website for new and second handed furniture despite e-bay. 
Open to any suggestion for basic knowlegde and cost aprox.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be careful here. Any offer of employment probably should include information about relocation assistance (both expenses and assistance services available) - also the offer should indicate the visa situation. Will the employer be "sponsoring" your visa (i.e. getting work authorization) or do they expect you to obtain your own visa? (Having to obtain your own visa is a "red flag" that this may not be a legit offer.)


----------



## Oltig (Jan 26, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> Be careful here. Any offer of employment probably should include information about relocation assistance (both expenses and assistance services available) - also the offer should indicate the visa situation. Will the employer be "sponsoring" your visa (i.e. getting work authorization) or do they expect you to obtain your own visa? (Having to obtain your own visa is a "red flag" that this may not be a legit offer.)


Thanks for your kind reply. I appriciate your concern😊Actually mine is just a precaution. Trying to have an idea before getting the last offer. İ will have the opportunity to negociate but still need details on the cost of these things as they are the main expenses for starting a living there.


----------

